# rodents in the roof



## luvwood (Apr 8, 2008)

Making an old cottage/shed into a (small) wood working shop. New roof & floor but place is the home of various rodents - in the roof and behind the walls. Any ideas for getting these creatures to move house?
Thanks.


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

I have never tried this but I have heard (used) kitty litter will have them searching for shelter elsewhere.:shifty:


----------



## luvwood (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks - but I've got a lab...big litter!


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes.. Some solutions are worse than the problem its self.:laughing:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

*Moth balls*, if you can stand the smell - it will get rid of most rodents - I know cats, dogs, mice and squirrels sure do not like the smell. And your dog would not be a problem as he is not in either place. I put them in my boat and lawn shop during the winter and it has kept all the cats and squirrels and mice away from those areas.


----------



## luvwood (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for that - I'll try it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

What about Rats? Do moth balls work on driving rats out? These danged things keep getting in the roof of my shed...


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

cats will do the trick....

I guess the younger ones will do it fast - :laughing:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I really do not think any critter likes moth balls but out side - they would de-solve pretty fast if it were to rain. I know we put them around the rose bushes and such - I suspect that when they de- solve it goes into the ground and you still have the smell. Course I am smelling the roses and not the dirt. LOL


----------



## Lumberjack2153 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Kill them all*

I think you have to kill them all, and still use rat killer product to keep them coming in from time to time, this product http://www.thehardwarecity.com/?sku=2624369 says it kills all kinds of rats includinf roof rats, so I hope it works for you, the only thing I am concerned about is the place where are those rats going to rest in peace, however, if you browse some other products on the site, maybe you can find better solution for you...fingers crossed...


----------



## goats (Jul 9, 2008)

how about a snake :laughing:


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

We use glue pads. You can get them at Lowe's or Depot. They have a large and a small size for rats. If the rats are too big they will drag them. I suggest getting the larger ones and checking the size that you catch. If they are small you can switch to the smaller ones. If you check the traps and they are still alive, you will need to squeeze their heads with a pair of pliers so they don't bite you.


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> If you check the traps and they are still alive, you will need to squeeze their heads with a pair of pliers so they don't bite you.


Sick...

I'd rather just wait for them to die :yes:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

One other thing you might try is Orthochiorobenzalmalononitrite.
Or you might try Oleorsesin Capsicum. (Red peppers ground up). Again in the walls it would be great but would wash away with any rain.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*picture*

picture


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

Problem with a cat is, one day it may dawn on you that it is as bad a pest as the rats! (ok ok so I'm an unabashed dog owner...)

Anyway, to deal with rats we use warfarin....
It's dirt cheap, comes in pellets that the rats like to eat... when they start to feel the effects of the poison, they get very thirsty and head out looking for a water source. That means they don't generally die in the walls and roof, so no stench of dead animal. We place it only in areas high high up to prevent the dogs getting anywhere near it.

snakes are unreliable and potentially worse than the cat/rat! 
if you live in a warm climate, large geckos are not a bad idea, they eat newborn rats, but again, unreliable. We have about 5-6 in the roof, largest is about about 10 inches, and they do help a bit. But they leave reptilian turds all over the place. Sort of a drag.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

If you have electricity out there already you can use one of those sonic repellants. I use two in the attic of my house. I first tried sticky pads, but some of them were big enough to pull themselves off. I tried the warfarin, but then one died where I couldn't get to it but could smell it. The sonic repellant keeps them away and I do not need to check traps or replenish bait. My house is surrounded by dog owners that leave food and water out, making my yard the rats' safe haven.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

jeffreythree said:


> If you have electricity out there already you can use one of those sonic repellants. I use two in the attic of my house. ...........
> 
> 
> I use these everywere. I have one in my shop, one on my front porch, and two in the house. They seem to work. I has having quarl problems in my shop and flea problems on the front porch and a trip to Wally World "wal-mart" did the trick. They came 4 to a pack and cost under $20.00. Living on 5 acers of 400 year old Oak trees, who whould have thought I would have a quarl problem.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

How do those sonic repellants affect dogs and cats? Do they go nuts if they are near? I myself have used the baits for the mice. Never found a dead one in the house or garage, nor smelled one decaying.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

johnjf0622 said:


> How do those sonic repellants affect dogs and cats? Do they go nuts if they are near? ..........


When I bought them I had 14 cats, all scratching all the time. After plugging them in, I had 14 cat laying within 10 feet of it sleeping like a baby. I know for a fact it doesnt bother cats, and I am sure it wont dogs either. They both have the same hearing range.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Gota get out there then and get a few of them and see how they work for me here. As long as I dont have 2 howling shepards and t wo cats freaking out i will try them. :laughing:


----------

